# Looking for good price on Combat Tourniquets, help please.



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Can anyone steer me to a place with good price on Combat tourniquets, please?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I got mine on Ebay

Combat Application Tourniquet (C-A-T) - Tactical Black 29.00 MSRP!
Item price	$13.50
Quantity	1
Item number	222430096893
Shipping service	USPS First Class Package

Total with shipping was shy of $17.00

Checked it out, . . . it's the real deal.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> I got mine on Ebay
> 
> Combat Application Tourniquet (C-A-T) - Tactical Black 29.00 MSRP!
> Item price	$13.50
> ...


have you tried it and is it an ok product?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Swedishsocialist said:


> have you tried it and is it an ok product?


What I did was check it against the mfg. web site, . . . made sure it was not a ching-chong knockoff, . . .

But, no, . . . did not put it on my arm and simulate a gun shot wound.

All the parts and pieces are exactly as the mfg said it should be.

I did check the guy I got it from, he is all out now, . . . but I would think there are others. I only got one, . . . for my BOB.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Be sure to check out the post from @MaterielGeneral on counterfeits before you pull the trigger on one.

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...redness/69417-counterfit-cat-tourniquets.html

Good info there. You don't want to find out too late that your life-saving device is not up to snuff.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Yep, Ask and make sure it is a North American​ Rescue.

I bought a Chinese model for training purposes so I am not abusing my real deal. The Chinese nock off was $6.00 shipped. It's actually pretty decent and would work but I am not going to trust my life or families life to a nock off.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

I don't really have any experience or knowledge of tourniquets so I'm glad there are others here that do. I checked out your other thread too @MatherialGeneral, good stuff.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks guys/girls.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

got two of my old uniform belts for tourniquets, the heavy canvas belt, slider brass buckle. can't see buying one when you can make one. just my input on that.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I felt the same way initially about military web belts (retired paramedic) but when I had a 
chance to use and train with the CAT tourniquet, it changed my mind in a heartbeat. 
Only one I've ever seen that you can put on yourself in seconds and have it work. 
I know they are expensive, but look at the alternative.


----------

